# Upatoi Creek



## GAkayakangler22 (Feb 24, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with Upatoi creek around chattahooche county. Is it fishable and are you allowed to paddle through Ft. Benning?


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Feb 24, 2011)

you can paddle through with the gators lol sorry i couldnt help much


----------



## olcowman (Feb 24, 2011)

I know there is plenty of fish in the creek and I work a great deal on the base and as far as I know there isn't any sort of restrictions concerning use of the waterways. You have to stop at the entrances and get a guest pass in order to launch from inside the base property. They have a website that addresses all the rules and regulations you might want to take a look at? Good luck...


----------



## aznflycaster (Feb 24, 2011)

I guess this is gonna be our next float GKA22. Figure out the details and we'll float it.


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Feb 25, 2011)

hey guys u might wanna read this before doing so http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2011/02/23/1471656/almost-15000-gallons-of-sewage.html


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 25, 2011)

DawgsAndHawgs33 said:


> hey guys u might wanna read this before doing so http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2011/02/23/1471656/almost-15000-gallons-of-sewage.html



Yeah, you might want to give it a few days or get a Hepatitis booster...


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Feb 25, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> Yeah, you might want to give it a few days or get a Hepatitis booster...



lol good idea


----------



## GAkayakangler22 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ha that's crazy I don't think I'll be paddling in that any time soon


----------



## Miles (Mar 18, 2011)

*Update on Upatoi Creek*



GAkayakangler22 said:


> Is anyone familiar with Upatoi creek around chattahooche county. Is it fishable and are you allowed to paddle through Ft. Benning?




You can paddle down the Upatoi on Fort Benning, but after wondering what it would be like for over 20 years, I finally talked a friend into doing it, and won't do it again.  Get an access pass to Benning, and then take Victory Drive to Sandhill and go north up to Buena Vista Road on Benning.  Go east about 10 miles and you'll cross the Upatoi Creek.  There's a short road leading down to the water where you can put in, and leave one car at that location.  Will need another car to park by what is generally referred to as the "Pet Cemetary" on Main Post.  Timing is everything and you can't do it unless there's been recent rain.  Water level is LOW.  We were told by the Morale Welfare and Recreation people at Benning that it was about a 3 hour leisurely paddle downstream.  We paddled, paddled, dragged the canoe around brush in the creek a time or too, and sometimes simply dragged the canoe through 4 inches of water.  After about 5 hours of paddling, we entered the Chattahoochee River, still on Fort Benning, and paddled downstream roughly 45 minutes as I recall to the Pet Cemetary boat ramp area.  There's what amounts to pretty much an abandoned boat ramp, or one could say poorly maintained, just behind the Post Pet Cemetary.  Short drive down a dirt road gets you there.  We had a good time...but water is very shallow and if it weren't something I'd always wanted to do....just to see what is there....I'd questioned what I was thinking.  Funny thing is that my friend and I had talked of making this a family outing but wanted to check it out first.  It turned out to be one of the trips that we were glad our families stayed home.  Still think of that trip every day I drive into work at Fort Benning.    It's do-albe....but for an almost 6 hour trip, I hear the Flint River is more enjoyable.  This is just my opinion....others may have paddled it and enjoyed it.  The creek has steep banks in many places, so we didn't see any wildlife other than two of the largest snapping turtles I'd ever seen.  We went a few days after a heavy rain...but could have walked the trip rather easily.

Miles


----------

